# 1967 Striping



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anybody clarify if the side stripe on a 67 GTO is a single stripe or two stripes? I have a photo of my 1967 that was taken when I took delivery in November 1966, but I can't tell for sure. From the photo, it looks like a single stripe. If single how wide. If two how wide and spacing? Is there a tape kit available or do I need to paint?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is only 1, it is 1/8" wide and is 5/16" below the body crease running under the door handle. I had one painted on my 66 last year.


----------



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Randy. My original photo shows the stripe above the door handle. Not below.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dbuchholtz said:


> Thanks Randy. My original photo shows the stripe above the door handle. Not below.


OOPS, you are correct, it is above the door handle!

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/514/P1010047.JPG


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

HOLD IT!!!! 1967 has TWO stripes!!!! '66 has ONE! Look at pics of original cars, etc. My '67, and every other '67 I've seen since the '60's had two stripes, the top one being thinner than the bottom one. Find some photos, go to the Ultimate GTO Picture site, etc. Good Luck!!!
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeff is correct, I found it in Muscle Car Color History by Paul Zazarine. Click the + on the top of the page to enlarge.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

like stated above 67 had 2.they where put on with paint


----------



## bkbaird (Nov 11, 2018)

Two on the ‘67,
1/8" stripe on the bottom, 1/8" space and a 1/16" stripe on the top. Just above the peak line.


----------

